# XM Holiday Channels



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

In case you didn't already know, here are the XM Holiday channels for 2011. Holly and Traditions are already on. Country and Pops start December 2nd. Also Soul has been added this year. It doesn't start until December 16th.

http://www.siriusxm.com/holiday


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think there's a Muppet channel starting today through the 28th. Ch 145 on XM.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll never understand why they replace SXM Love during the holidays....that channel should come in handy after the gifts are given :lol:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm always confused. Are these XM or Sirius channels (or both)?

Also - Navidad on channel 501?

Edit: went and tried to enter 501 into my Pioneer Inno. As soon as I entered 5-0, the XM receiver went to channel 50.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I was looking for Holiday Pops yesterday. Like classical when I drive.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Any channel over 256 is for Sirius XM 2.0 or is online only.


----------

